
What apps/services tout privacy as a feature? - jstayton
For example, SpiderOak for backups, DuckDuckGo for search, Burner for phone communication, etc.<p>I ask because I&#x27;m curious whether privacy as a feature is important to enough people to sustain a business — even one as small as a couple of people.<p>Please leave out open source &#x2F; host-it-yourself options, as I&#x27;m looking at it from a business angle.
======
teaneedz
Wickr

